

Redis server built in Erlang - rubyrescue
http://github.com/inaka/edis

======
antirez
Interesting effort, I think the Redis API can be implemented with different
trade offs, so it is resonable to test this idea in practice. Welcome Edis :)

~~~
rubyrescue
hey thanks... it's slower, for (obvious) starters. i'm hoping to give a talk
at erlang factory in march on the tradeoffs we've made. currently it's using
levelDB as the backend (taken from Basho's Erlang leveldb driver)

------
pjscott
The headline should probably mention that this has a LevelDB backend. It's not
just an exercise in reinventing something that already works; it's a different
approach to persistence, with an API very similar to that of Redis.

~~~
halayli
Instead of reinventing wheels, why not patch Redis ?

~~~
pjscott
This is _not_ a minor patch. Modifying Redis to support a LevelDB backend
would be difficult, and would probably not find its way into the main version
of Redis.

~~~
halayli
I believe it will still be less work than recreating the whole thing.

------
elbrujohalcon
You should see the official site: <http://inaka.github.com/edis/>

